# acroread

## michael_w

Hi,

kleines Problem, wenn ich acroread das erste Mal starte, dann steht mein System komplett für ca. 30 Sekunden. Danach läuft wieder alles ohne Probleme, auch acroread läuft ohne Probleme. Es ist halt der erste Start. Ist das Verhalten normal oder klemmt da irgendwas? Wenn ja, wo?

thx

mw

```

tesla ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc11 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0,

 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3

.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Sep 2008 08:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu

tdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/

fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash 

/etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sf

perms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu

de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm asf audiofile berkdb cddb c

dr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga dri dvd dvdread encode exif ffmpeg fortran g

dbm gimp gimpprint gpm gtk gui iconv ipv6 isdn isdnlog jpeg lm_sensors mad midi 

mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl op

enmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline

 reflection samba sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg syslog tcpd truetype un

icode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali54

51 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x     ens1370 ens1371 

es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3       trident usb-audi

o via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dsha

re dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap

_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actio

ns alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file au

thz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoinde

x cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_c

ache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic nego

tiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

 ELIBC="glibc" FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpci" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="li

nux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurs

es text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_CO

MPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi michael_w,

also ja ich denke das ist normal. Zumindest das acroread so 15-30 Sekunden braucht zum starten. Was natürlich von deiner Hardware abhängt. Zumindest brauchen beide Adobe-Programme unter Linux als auch unter Win-Vista bei mir so lange.

Daher verwende ich nur noch die KDE/GNOME alternativen, sie sind schneller, brauchen weniger Speicher und hat evt. Zusatzfunktionen wie Markieren, Notizen hinzufügen, oder eben das man Textstellen Kopieren kann. Mein Lieblingsfeature ist aber das sich der Alternativ-Reader die Seiten merkt die man zu letzt besucht hat und beim zweiten Öffnen die Seite und Zoomstufe "wiederherstellt".

Grüße!

----------

## mrsteven

Was sagt hdparm -t /dev/meine_platte?

Ansonsten ist acroread eben wie ChrisJumper sagt leider ein ziemlich fetter Brocken und die freien Alternativen bekommen eigentlich auch jedes PDF auf. Schwierig wird's halt mit Formularen...  :Confused: 

----------

## misterjack

Das ist stinknormal, dass Acroread solange braucht. Abhilfe, Plugins deaktivieren, in dem du im Verzeichnis /opt/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/ ein chmod -x plug_ins plug_ins3d SPPlugins ausführst. Hast du zwar etliche Funktionalität nicht mehr, aber Acroread ist dann nach 2s da.

----------

## few

Wie reden hier über app-text/acroread? 15-30 Sekunden sind auf halbwegs aktueller Hardware sicher nicht normal. Bei mir braucht er keine 3 Sekunden beim ersten Start, danach keine zwei (Plugins habe ich nicht deaktiviert). Ich hab nen Athlon64 X2 3800+ und 2 GB RAM, x86 System. 

Die Beschreibung erinnert mich an das Problem das viele auch mit OpenOffice hatten oder haben. Nimmt sich OpenOffice bei euch auch so eine Auszeit bei Start?

Zum Thema alternative Viewer. Ich nehme normalerweise evince, nur wenns da mal Probleme gibt nehme ich acroread. Auf alten System bietet sich noch xpdf an, das noch schneller als evince ist.

----------

## michael_w

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Was sagt hdparm -t /dev/meine_platte?

 

```

tesla ~ # hdparm -t /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  290 MB in  3.01 seconds =  96.39 MB/sec

```

An der Hardware sollte es (eigentlich) nicht liegen, siehe CPU. Daneben sind 8 GB RAM drin.

@few:

wie machst Du das mit dem starten, scheinbar gehts nur bei Dir so schnell (ohne die Plugins auszuschalten)

und zum Thema Alternative:

ich hab lange Zeit xpdf genutzt, nur wollte das irgendwann mal nicht mehr vernüftig ausdrucken und eben mit Formularen tut sich xpdf schwer.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *few wrote:*   

> Die Beschreibung erinnert mich an das Problem das viele auch mit OpenOffice hatten oder haben. Nimmt sich OpenOffice bei euch auch so eine Auszeit bei Start?

 

Also OpenOffice braucht für die erste Instanz auch ein wenig länger, aber trotzdem nur etwa die 1/2 von der Zeit die der Acroreader braucht. 

Ok, vielleicht sind 15 Sekunden ein wenig übertrieben, aber wie gesagt das hängt von der Hardware ab. ein 1 Ghz Rechner kann mit vielleicht 128 MB "freiem Speicher" kann da schon 15-30 Sekunden brauchen. Die Freien Alternativen aber starten bei mir locker in 10% der Zeit des Acroreaders.

Edit: 8 GB Ram und 3 Ghz.. ok dann sollte es schneller gehen als 15 sekunden, mind. so 5-8... ich werde das nochmal testen und den Reader jetzt installieren.

Aber je nachdem welche Versionen Installiert waren hilft es mal das Config-Verzeichnis vom Acroreader im Homeverzeichnis zu löschen oder zu verschieben. Vielleicht hilft ja ein frisch angelegtes.

@misterjack

Danke für den Tipp, den kannte ich auch noch nicht. Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren um die Bürorechner ein wenig zu Optimieren ^^

----------

## few

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @few:
> 
> wie machst Du das mit dem starten, scheinbar gehts nur bei Dir so schnell (ohne die Plugins auszuschalten)
> ...

 

Ich weiß es nicht. Ich habs einfach installiert und es geht. Egal ob ichs aus nem Terimal starte oder im Nautilus doppelt auf ein pdf klicke. 

Zum Vergleich:

Version: 8.1.2-r3

aktive Useflags: cups ldap linguas_de

Was macht der bei euch beim Starten? Ist da Festplattenaktivität und/oder CPU-Auslastung oder "wartet" der einfach nur.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich hab das bei mir gerade nochmal getestet und muss sagen das er diesmal erheblich schneller gestartet hat, als ich es in Erinnerung hab. Das kann aber auch daran liegen das er nach dem ersten Starten eine art "beschleunigungshilfe" im Speicher Schlummert.

Doch jetzt die Frage, "WIE" öffnest du Dokumente? Startest du sie nach einem Doppelklick auf ein PDF auf deinem Desktop oder Startest du den Acroreader via Menü und dann nochmal mit Datei öffnen etc..?

Und dauert das bei dir immer so lange oder nur beim "ersten mal starten nach dem Neubooten"?

Also beim ersten mal starten (leer) waren es 6 Sekunden. Jede weitere Instanz dauerte vielleicht 2-3 Sekunden (beim öffnen eines E-Books ca 11 MB groß) und  selbst nach dem Löschen der Konfiguration ging es schneller als die 6 Sekunden vom "Anfang".

Aber wie gesagt das ist Hardware-Abhängig und wie viele Ressourcen frei sind.  Getestet habe ich das grade mit meinem Dual-Core (6600 @ 2.40GHz je Kern).

Ach ja, wer Misst misst Mist.... trotzdem war ich erstaunt das sich das zumindest gefühlt verbessert hat.

----------

## michael_w

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also ich hab das bei mir gerade nochmal getestet und muss sagen das er diesmal erheblich schneller gestartet hat, als ich es in Erinnerung hab. Das kann aber auch daran liegen das er nach dem ersten Starten eine art "beschleunigungshilfe" im Speicher Schlummert.

 

Das ist sicher so.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Doch jetzt die Frage, "WIE" öffnest du Dokumente? Startest du sie nach einem Doppelklick auf ein PDF auf deinem Desktop oder Startest du den Acroreader via Menü und dann nochmal mit Datei öffnen etc..?

 

Ich arbeite hier mit Fluxbox und starte acroread aus einem xterm.

 *Quote:*   

> Und dauert das bei dir immer so lange oder nur beim "ersten mal starten nach dem Neubooten"?

 

Immer nur beim allerersten Mal oder wenn ich lange Zeit acroread nicht mehr offen hatte (PC ist 24/7 an, Reboot ca. aller 3-4Wochen).

----------

